# witch dialogue



## rkkcarver (Sep 22, 2014)

I added a witch and looking for ideas. I was thinking of having her lower a rat into my cauldron creeps pot. I need a sound track for her.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I have done several custom witch soundtracks, If you give me an idea what you want it to say I would be willing to help you out.


----------

